# Αναζητώντας το νέο μέσα από τη μετάφραση (η εκδήλωση της 12/4/2019)



## nickel (May 19, 2019)

*Αναζητώντας το νέο μέσα από τη μετάφραση: διαχρονικές και συγχρονικές προσεγγίσεις στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο*

Την Παρασκευή 12 Απριλίου 2019 έγινε στην Αθήνα επιστημονική ημερίδα που διοργάνωσε η Ελληνική Εταιρεία Μεταφρασεολογίας (ΕΕΜ), σε συνεργασία με το Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ), το Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΚΠΑ) και το Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο. 

Στόχος της διοργάνωσης ήταν να αναδείξει την ιστορικότητα και διαχρονικότητα του μεταφραστικού φαινομένου και τη μακραίωνη παράδοσή του στον ελληνόφωνο χώρο. Μίλησαν οι: Σίμος Γραμμενίδης, Νίκος Πρατσίνης, Κωνσταντίνος Παλαιολόγος, Ανθή Βηδενμάιερ, Άννα Ταμπάκη, Φίλιππος Παππάς, Στέση Αθήνη, Γιώργος Φλώρος, Βιλελμίνη Σωσώνη, Παναγιώτης Κριμπάς, Ελένη Τζιάφα και Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης.

Στον φιλόξενο ιστοχώρο του ιδρύματος Μποδοσάκη θα βρείτε τις ενδιαφέρουσες ομιλίες.

https://www.blod.gr/events/anaziton...zYNWR-wNhm2vEOeMht2O-1pon88RMkBatBhogYMYlc4ZU


----------

